# New member



## MGD (19 Jun 2013)

Hi All
I am new to scroll saws so this may sound a silly question :? 
just bought a scroll saw with dust extractor outlet,how do i go about setting something up to collect the dust/or what do i need to connect to machine.

Cheers MGD


----------



## Baldhead (19 Jun 2013)

What make of scroll saw is it? What size is the dust extractor outlet?

BH


----------



## Bryan Bennett (19 Jun 2013)

Hi and welcome to the site that you will really gain advice from,It would help us if you tell us the make of scroll saw then someone will I am sure help you. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## MGD (20 Jun 2013)

Hi
thanks for welcome and quick reply,Its a Proxxon 27088 Scroll Saw DS 230/E 
the outlet is the size of a hover hose.
Cheers MGD


----------



## MGD (20 Jun 2013)

Hi
thanks for welcome and quick reply,Its a Proxxon 27088 Scroll Saw DS 230/E I intend to use it for crafts, 
the outlet is the size of a hover hose.
Cheers MGD


----------



## martinka (20 Jun 2013)

There's a few scrollers here who use a Numatic "Henry" vacuum cleaner which is powerful enough and, more importantly from my point of view, also quiet. If you intend doing *lots* of scrolling, then, as our resident electrickery man, ChrisR, has pointed out, a 'proper' dust extractor, such as the ones sold by Axminster, is likely to last much longer and also save money in the long run.

Oops, I just realised you asked 'how'? Either way, the pipe from the vac or dust extractor simply plugs into the scroll saw dust port. You will still have fine dust all over the place that doesn't seem to appear until next day.

Martin.

(I must have a word with the missus, our vac is 25 years old and like new.  )


----------



## david123 (20 Jun 2013)

Welcome MGD

You have come to the right place for advice. good luck with your scroll sawing.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jun 2013)

Hi.

As Martin has said in his post, if you want longevity then you need a dust extraction unit with an induction motor, I don’t know the Proxxon scroll saw, but from other posts on this site, I assume it is quite a small unit, in which case a dust extraction unit with an induction motor maybe a little over kill .

But bear in mind that scroll sawing intricate patterns can mean long running times, and vacuum cleaners with brush motors are not really rated for continuous use.

As for connecting a extract line to the Proxxon, will depend on the dust outlet port, and there doesn’t seem to be any standard to the size of vacuum cleaner hoses, I have a number in my workshop/garage collected over the years, from various makes and not one will fit the other exactly, this is when the ventilation engineers best friend comes into play (duct tape). :wink: 

Take care and enjoy your scroll sawing.

Chris R.


----------



## mac1012 (20 Jun 2013)

hi and welcome I don't know if the record extractors are induction or not but they are well equipped for what you need I have this one which was a generous gift from a friend 

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/fi ... tor--hplv1

if that two expensive then its baby brother here is cheaper and pretty much same spec.

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/fi ... ctor--hplv


you also need this which is high pressure low volume and what you need for a scroll saw its the first kit at 34.99 has all you need for adapting to scroll saw 

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/accessories--kits

you can buy extra yellow adaptors and they are the best I have seen for being able to adapt to different machines , you just trim to size and they are made of a soft material so you get a good fit I have 4 of the for diff machines 

this is how I have mine








just giving you the benefit of my experience as I was searching around for set ups on here without much success the records haven't got the fancy power take of by that I mean where you plug your machine in to dust extractor and when you turn you power tool of the extractor turns of but I never found it a problem , also the replacement bags are cheap ! be carefull off some makes as the replacement bag price can be expensive like here 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/power-tool-e ... 58265_pg1/

wheras the record ones are .......

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/c ... s--filters

a lot cheaper as the price is for 5 !! 

axminster power tool website have a full range of different ones but they can get expensive I found record the best in regards to connecting to machines some extractors have hard plastic stepped adaptors and some makes are a bit confusing on info to know if there adaptor will fit ok 

whatever you choose have fun !!


----------



## MGD (27 Jun 2013)

Hi Everyone
Thank you for help so far.

I am thinking of getting the dust extractor (record DX1000 Fine Filter 45 Litre Extractor - HPLV,)
can anyone tell me is this machine expensive to run, I don't want to have to get a morgage to pay electric bill,LOL  

Cheers MGD


----------



## mac1012 (27 Jun 2013)

hi well a dyson vac is 1400w so the question is more of how long you running it for as to how expensive its going to be but that would be the same for any small to medium vac or dust extractor

I just had a look at the two models again and I think I can see what the difference is now , the one you are going to order I don't think you can connect the smaller diameter hose for power tool , the larger one I have you can , I would check with record to clarify this I may be wrong 

mark


----------



## MGD (27 Jun 2013)

Hi Mark
which Henry is best for the job, there are so many out there
Cheers MGD


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jun 2013)

having looked at the records in catalogue I think you can put the power tool kit on the smaller one as they got it as accessory I don't know about henrys sorry some guys on here have them and would be able to help you #

mark


----------



## Samfire (30 Jun 2013)

Hi MGD,
I am also new here, I got my saw two weeks ago and I too had some questions about dust extraction and here is my experience so far.

I thought seeing as I'd spent so much money on a saw I'd go for a proper extraction unit and purchased a SIP Dust extractor from Amazon for about £100.

The good news is that it is very powerful. When I switched it on it dragged my saw and the bench I'd mounted it across the workshop. However, the bad news is that it is very noisy so I have disconnected it from the saw and attached it to my disc sander. Then I used some of the adapters that came with it to connect the scroll saw to my wife's vacuum cleaner.

It's not ideal so I'm hoping to find a decent solution. Perhaps there is a way of damping down the noise from the extractor. I have some ear defenders, but by the time I've put them on along with my safety specs and my dust mask, I feel as if I'm going into battle with the devil not sawing a small piece of wood.

Samfire


----------



## MGD (30 Jun 2013)

Hi Samfire
I have now got myself sorted out with the dust extraction,I went to Srewfix with the intent to get a Henry,(which would be about right for my size machine Proxxon DS 230/E) however they had a Karcher on sale £90 some pounds,reduced from £150,I liked the Specifications of it so got that,its good,does the job,the best is it turns off and on when I switch my saw off and on. 

Cheers MGD


----------

